# 8400 Hesston swather header problem



## jac314 (Feb 27, 2013)

I need some help. We have an 8400 Hesston swather and are having problems with the header. It is not lowering consistently. When it doesn't lower if you drive the machine around for awhile a lot of times it will cause it to start working. We have replaced the switch in the cab, checked the fluids, even tried wiring the controls straight across. Has anyone else had this issue? Or know what might be going on?


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Sounds like you might have a stickey valve in your hydraulics. I does work after you drive it around a little?? In otherwise is it up when you start out or will not go down when you turn around and raise it? Have you checked the wire harness to make sure you don't have a short? It raises and lowers electronically, right?


----------

